# Emerald...what a joke



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Used interior flat and satin today for the first time. What a joke. I've used the exterior a couple of times on a couple of small projects and was pretty pleased. What a huge disappointment today though. Ho bought it and had it delivered during their last sale. Painted 1/2 a bedroom (the other 1/2 is wall paper) and a toilet area. Should cover in 2 coats easily. Creamy white over a light tan. Should. No chance that's gonna happen. Complete garbage. 400 would've covered better!! Affirming again that the switch to ppg products is a good switch...bye bye sw. Have fun with the diyers that don't know or care....


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Used interior flat and satin today for the first time. What a joke. I've used the exterior a couple of times on a couple of small projects and was pretty pleased. What a huge disappointment today though. Ho bought it and had it delivered during their last sale. Painted 1/2 a bedroom (the other 1/2 is wall paper) and a toilet area. Should cover in 2 coats easily. Creamy white over a light tan. Should. No chance that's gonna happen. Complete garbage. 400 would've covered better!! Affirming again that the switch to ppg products is a good switch...bye bye sw. Have fun with the diyers that don't know or care....


I was warned by the very experienced employee at the SW store I use years ago to stay away from interior Emerald. I'm not surprised that you've encountered trouble with it.

Yesterday I did a bedroom repaint. The original color I was going over was a purple. One coat of SW multi purpose primer tinted P3 gray, one coat of Cashmere flat (Repose Gray), no problems. Not all SW products are crap.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Good timing. 

I just started a job Monday where it was suggested I try the Emerald flat on the ceilings. Bid for two coats (over a wheat colored flat). Have done two rooms and ended up having to do a lot of touching up on one and a full third coat on the other. Spoke with my rep today and he's going to comp me for replacing the paint I've used so far with equal gallons of Harmony flat (using eggshell Harmony on the walls and continue to be impressed with it).


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

SW is hit or miss on some products in particular colors. I had the exact same problem with Cashmere lowluster, light cream over tan. Took three coats, and two different clients too. For me I would never use Emerald as a proffessional. It never hides in one coat, so why spend over $50 on a paint, when Superpaint will do just the same for $25? I know, its moisture resistant, and burnish resistant, and baby poo resistant, and all that, but not worth it. I have gone to superpaint velvet as my go to interior eggshell finish, I hate the semigloss with a passion, flat is ok, and satin is very gritty to the touch. I have been using more and more Dunn Edwards when I can, its regional but they make some great lines that are very consistant from sheen to sheen. SW is not consistant from one sheen to the next in the various lines, even base to base within the sheens is a crap shoot as well.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> SW is hit or miss on some products in particular colors. I had the exact same problem with Cashmere lowluster, light cream over tan. Took three coats, and two different clients too. For me I would never use Emerald as a proffessional. It never hides in one coat, so why spend over $50 on a paint, when Superpaint will do just the same for $25? I know, its moisture resistant, and burnish resistant, and baby poo resistant, and all that, but not worth it. I have gone to superpaint velvet as my go to interior eggshell finish, I hate the semigloss with a passion, flat is ok, and satin is very gritty to the touch. I have been using more and more Dunn Edwards when I can, its regional but they make some great lines that are very consistant from sheen to sheen. * SW is not consistant from one sheen to the next in the various lines, even base to base within the sheens is a crap shoot as well.*




Perhaps that is part of the reason they don't want to label most of their lines as being a flat, or a matte, or an eggshell, or a satin, or a semi gloss. Instead, it's Low Luster, Velvet, Pearl, or, they say that the exterior Superpaint gloss looks like a semi-gloss, etc. It is hard enough selling a customer this mumbo jumbo, let alone wondering if the product is going to work as touted.

I'll admit, I use SW primarily because it is close to where I live. BM products near me are only at Ace Hardware, and they keep limited lines, and offer no contractor discounts. I really want to go with PPG and Porter lines, as the few times I used their stuff I was very satisfied. 

Yet, I've had no trouble with Duration and Superpaint exterior lines, Cashmere has yet to cause me any trouble (I've only used the flat and low luster), and I've used the Snap Dry frequently due to its very fast drying time. I'm just ok with the ProClassic waterborne for trim.

I can understand the frustration with their stuff, especially if they jack you around on pricing.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm really disappointed....I've been a loyal sw customer for 15+ years. Have had a lot of success with some good products over the years. They've just really hit the skids imo in the last couple of years. I'm more frustrated than I used to be using many of the same products or being forced to switch from tried and true as they make way for "new and improved" products. Performance is down. Production is down.
Yet prices are up. I do like some of their lines, cashmere is one, but not enough lines to remain loyal....
Ppg now, good products, great service, consistent products and pricing that is at least 25% lower... (paid $18 for an 18" colossus which is CRAP compared to arroworthy microfiber at ppg for $11) on paint AND sundries....it's still a honeymoon phase bit I am pretty impressed thus far.

That emerald went on like staint. Watery and thin. No coverage and the store Mgr didn't even probe for what the cause of the return was. That means they already know...I'm not alone. Full refund. Mgr gave it to me to burn through as a drop coat on???
I didn't buy it (which is good) and never will. 

So ppgers how's manor hall compared to ultra hide 250? worth it? Still under $30/g sticking with uh250 on this for the sake of knowing the product but thinking about it for the next one...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The Emerald was $26.95/gal. so cost wasn't an issue. Just need something that will cover pretty much anything in two coats.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

RH said:


> The Emerald was $26.95/gal. so cost wasn't an issue. Just need something that will cover pretty much anything in two coats.


Ho paid 40+. I don't have it in my pricing list as its not a product I've ever talked to my rep about...my price would been like $44. Another good reason to be disappointed....I wouldn't pay more than $18-20 for it. It's in the same realm as eminence and 400 if you ask me.. what a waste of time. 
Glad the ho was ok with switching products. I didn't suggest emerald, her son did as he just painted his place with it and it was "on sale"...I went with it thinking it would be a premium product and perform as well or better than sp or cashmere. WRONG! I figured it was a better bet to shift gears and get a better product (even if i had to eat it for some reason) vs. Losing my a55 in labor chasing this crap around. She has several red walls that will be painted...even with primer I doubt 3 coats of this would worked..


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

I quit using anything SW 6 years ago.:clap:


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the report on the Emerald. Never really been tempted to use it, but like you (and still hate it) have to use HO supplied paint. It least I have a heads up now. Sounds like it had the hide of BM American Cheese. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

radio11 said:


> Thanks for the report on the Emerald. Never really been tempted to use it, but like you (and still hate it) have to use HO supplied paint. It least I have a heads up now. Sounds like it had the hide of BM American Cheese.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was an exemption for sure. We ALWAYS provide the paint to avoid these types of situations and several other reasons....I was surprised for sure...I hoped we'd have as good of an experience as we did with the exterior stuff. :/


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Not to hijack your thread but I recently had a job where I ok'd the HO to supply the paint. When I went to the estimate they had already painted 90% of the house, but could not reach the high family room ceilings and stairwell. I asked them what product they used, they said it was from lowes. I never do this, but I allowed them to purchase because they had the receipt and could get the same color for me, no hassle on my part, so I told them I would take the receipt off the bill. I figured no more than $30/gal, started the job and find out is the new Infinity made by SW for Lowes. The HO told me they just did one coat and wanted the same, I didn't inspect their work all that much, it looked ok except they used one of those edgers on the ceiling, so the cut was 1/4" below the ceiling line and they did not want us to recut the ceiling. The infinity sucked, I think it was repacked Emerald, but was very thick. We all know one coat on texture may hide, but is hard to drive it into all the little holes, so a second coat was needed. That crap was $50/gal and took twice as much paint as I planned on. I chalked it up to lesson learned, never let the HO buy my paint again!!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting reviews. I've only used Emerald interior a dozen time or so and have always been impressed. Thinking back though, every time I've used it has been a darker color. Dark red, green, grey, etc.. Don't think I've tried it in lighter colors for walls. I have used the semi gloss white as trim paint a few times and liked it. 

Aura (what I use the most often) has a similar problem with lighter colors. Dark reds and other deep base colors hide wonderfully, but pastels not so much. Hiding a darker color with off white Aura can be a challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> I'm really disappointed....I've been a loyal sw customer for 15+ years. Have had a lot of success with some good products over the years. They've just really hit the skids imo in the last couple of years. I'm more frustrated than I used to be using many of the same products or being forced to switch from tried and true as they make way for "new and improved" products. Performance is down. Production is down.
> Yet prices are up. I do like some of their lines, cashmere is one, but not enough lines to remain loyal....
> Ppg now, good products, great service, consistent products and pricing that is at least 25% lower... (paid $18 for an 18" colossus which is CRAP compared to arroworthy microfiber at ppg for $11) on paint AND sundries....it's still a honeymoon phase bit I am pretty impressed thus far.
> 
> ...


The "honeymoon " has lasted for about 5 years for me:thumbsup:. I don't know what ultra hide is but I use Manor Hall almost every day and would compare it to Duron's old top shelf product "plasticoat"? or BM 's regal.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our local SW swears by it, says it's the best on the market in that price range, the Boston stores say to use different products for interior. this tells me one store is giving the sales pitch, the other is giving a reality pitch.

I used it once, wasn't happy at all with the coverage, for a few dollars more Aura is a much much better product.

Right now we have 3 interior jobs going. All have been spec'd out with either California, BM or SW. The paints are all the top end lines. This is a great test for our crew to see what paints for interior we all like the best. So far Cali and BM hands down.

Cali flat. semi. eggshell

BM flat, matte. eggshell

SW flat, egshell, semi

No extenders used.

So far 2 out of 2 different SW products flash real easy. Seems to dry fast on some surfaces

BM Aura. Eggshell is a little learning curve but looks great.

Cali. No complaints at all yet.

We did add extenders to all products.

SW still not impressed.

BM it helped.

Cali it helped.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Ho paid 40+. I don't have it in my pricing list as its not a product I've ever talked to my rep about...my price would been like $44. Another good reason to be disappointed....I wouldn't pay more than $18-20 for it. It's in the same realm as eminence and 400 if you ask me.. what a waste of time.
> Glad the ho was ok with switching products. I didn't suggest emerald, her son did as he just painted his place with it and it was "on sale"...I went with it thinking it would be a premium product and perform as well or better than sp or cashmere. WRONG! I figured it was a better bet to shift gears and get a better product (even if i had to eat it for some reason) vs. Losing my a55 in labor chasing this crap around. She has several red walls that will be painted...even with primer I doubt 3 coats of this would worked..


I have always said SW sales the HO gets the paint so much sheaper than us pros who may use it day in and day out.

We actually closed our SW account 3 years ago and started to save money like the HO would. We for some reason signed up for another SW account but this is more for bigger ticket items (sprayers, drop cloths, plastic, spray tips guns and hoses.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> I'm really disappointed....I've been a loyal sw customer for 15+ years. Have had a lot of success with some good products over the years. They've just really hit the skids imo in the last couple of years. I'm more frustrated than I used to be using many of the same products or being forced to switch from tried and true as they make way for "new and improved" products. Performance is down. Production is down.
> Yet prices are up. I do like some of their lines, cashmere is one, but not enough lines to remain loyal....
> Ppg now, good products, great service, consistent products and pricing that is at least 25% lower... (paid $18 for an 18" colossus which is CRAP compared to arroworthy microfiber at ppg for $11) on paint AND sundries....it's still a honeymoon phase bit I am pretty impressed thus far.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you're making the move to PPG. From commercial grade to highend their products are consistent and predictable. Manor hall is good and Pure Performance is a very good midgrade. I think speedhide is the best commercial grade on the market.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Ever seen a furniture store "going out of business sale" ? 
Every time you pass by there a "SALE" 

That's today's SW store, every time you drive by there a "SALE"

"SAVE 40% OFF THIS WEEK ONLY" 

then next week "BLUE BUCKET SALE"

Then the "35% OFF 3 DAY SALE"

meanwhile hard working contractors buying SW get stiffed

SW used to give contractors a discount because of our volume, i would mark it up to HO to cover our time getting paint and they still got it cheaper than retail

now HO can buy it cheaper than me ... so i let them buy it, why waste my time at SW for free? i can't mark it up, so i am giving my time away, using my truck for free. 

So SW you want the HO market .... 

you've got it we've moved on to PPG and couldn't be happier

our company rules is if a HO wants SW they buy it, transport it home, deal with SW on any warranty issue, color match , samples, ect. 
We only apply it, labor only 

so now that HO will buy every 5-6 years a few gallons and i'll spend my money at PPG

great marketing move SW :blink:

they wanted SW & fell for the "40% off" sale gimmicks so be it, 

i'll you you at the local PPG store :thumbsup:

*BTW can anyone name any other business that has a 40% off sale as often as SW?*

.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Used interior flat and satin today for the first time. What a joke. I've used the exterior a couple of times on a couple of small projects and was pretty pleased. What a huge disappointment today though. Ho bought it and had it delivered during their last sale. Painted 1/2 a bedroom (the other 1/2 is wall paper) and a toilet area. Should cover in 2 coats easily. Creamy white over a light tan. Should. No chance that's gonna happen. Complete garbage. 400 would've covered better!! Affirming again that the switch to ppg products is a good switch...bye bye sw. Have fun with the diyers that don't know or care....


NO,NO,NO! I don't believe you! SW makes it and it retails for close to $70 a gallon so it HAS to be the best paint EVER made in the HISTORY OF PAINT! You are a liar!:jester:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Not to hijack your thread but I recently had a job where I ok'd the HO to supply the paint. When I went to the estimate they had already painted 90% of the house, but could not reach the high family room ceilings and stairwell. I asked them what product they used, they said it was from lowes. I never do this, but I allowed them to purchase because they had the receipt and could get the same color for me, no hassle on my part, so I told them I would take the receipt off the bill. I figured no more than $30/gal, started the job and find out is the new Infinity made by SW for Lowes. The HO told me they just did one coat and wanted the same, I didn't inspect their work all that much, it looked ok except they used one of those edgers on the ceiling, so the cut was 1/4" below the ceiling line and they did not want us to recut the ceiling. The infinity sucked, I think it was repacked Emerald, but was very thick. We all know one coat on texture may hide, but is hard to drive it into all the little holes, so a second coat was needed. That crap was $50/gal and took twice as much paint as I planned on. I chalked it up to lesson learned, never let the HO buy my paint again!!


That SW/Hgtv/Lowe's is some serious crap. But they paid for a lot of SW marketing!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Interesting reviews. I've only used Emerald interior a dozen time or so and have always been impressed. Thinking back though, every time I've used it has been a darker color. Dark red, green, grey, etc.. Don't think I've tried it in lighter colors for walls. I have used the semi gloss white as trim paint a few times and liked it.
> 
> Aura (what I use the most often) has a similar problem with lighter colors. Dark reds and other deep base colors hide wonderfully, but pastels not so much. Hiding a darker color with off white Aura can be a challenge.
> 
> ...


When I take a pi55 without getting any on me my Pug gets quite impressed too!:jester:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> The "honeymoon " has lasted for about 5 years for me:thumbsup:. I don't know what ultra hide is but I use Manor Hall almost every day and would compare it to Duron's old top shelf product "plasticoat"? or BM 's regal.


Plastikote was awesome paint! One of my favorite products I have sold through the years! Then SW bought them and......you know the rest.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Our local SW swears by it, says it's the best on the market in that price range, the Boston stores say to use different products for interior. this tells me one store is giving the sales pitch, the other is giving a reality pitch.
> 
> I used it once, wasn't happy at all with the coverage, for a few dollars more Aura is a much much better product.
> 
> ...


Yup. Pretty obvious when you use them pretty much side by side isn't it?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> Ever seen a furniture store "going out of business sale" ?
> Every time you pass by there a "SALE"
> 
> That's today's SW store, every time you drive by there a "SALE"
> ...


Kohl's and Macy's, and they are both under investigation for false retail pricing!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

God I love threads like this! Makes me think there is hope for independent paint stores.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PRC said:


> Good to hear you're making the move to PPG. From commercial grade to highend their products are consistent and predictable. Manor hall is good and Pure Performance is a very good midgrade. I think speedhide is the best commercial grade on the market.


Is speed hide different than ultra hide 250? If so, how so? And does manor hall cover better?


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Interesting reviews. I've only used Emerald interior a dozen time or so and have always been impressed. Thinking back though, every time I've used it has been a darker color. Dark red, green, grey, etc.. Don't think I've tried it in lighter colors for walls. I have used the semi gloss white as trim paint a few times and liked it.
> 
> Aura (what I use the most often) has a similar problem with lighter colors. Dark reds and other deep base colors hide wonderfully, but pastels not so much. Hiding a darker color with off white Aura can be a challenge.
> 
> ...




I am in the same boat. I have used Emerald in Austere Gray and the next lightest color up from Whole Wheat. No hide complaints, applied well, etc. Matte finish. Extremely durable. 

BUT I have used Aura in lots of colors...lighter colors too, never had the slightest hide problem. I don't recall the darkest I've painted over, so now you're worrying me! I am doing a straight white exterior and on board I have replaced and primed with Mad Dog (clear), the Aura is hiding in one if I'm deliberate with it. Getting two tho...just for experiment's sake. 

BACK TO SW. I'll tell you, something has very definitely changed for the worse. Before I started painting professionally, I used interior Duration matte in my foyer and hallway. Six years passed and I had almost a full gallon left, so I decided to use it. It was fine. But I had to get another gallon since I didn't have quite enough. That was a YEAR ago. So, we listed our house and I got the year-old gallon (2/3 left) to touch up and it was all CLUMPY. Unusable. Also got my leftover Emerald out to touch up kitchen. SAME THING. 

Got some 10-year old BEHR out to touch up my daughters room. Guess what? Fine. That should tell you something about what SW is doing. Or not doing. 

House sold in one day. Guess it was that mighty fine painting


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

PACman said:


> God I love threads like this! Makes me think there is hope for independent paint stores.


Yep! I've been using a local paint manufacturers paint since I quit SW. The difference in quality and support is like night and day.:thumbup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It's like when I go to churchin' up and it's like the preacher man is talking straight to my heart!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> God I love threads like this! Makes me think there is hope for independent paint stores.


I hope there is. As I stated above, I'm sort of forced to use SW because of my location (or Home Depot or Lowes), which is a major bummer. I looked online for where I can purchase Cabinet Coat and other Insl-x products. Twenty-five miles is the closest. Same with PPG, over 20 miles. Porter, twenty-five miles. So if I want to experiment with Breakthrough, Cabinet Coat, Stix primer, etc., it is going to cost me time and money that will only make it more difficult to win bids. Not always, of course, but it is a real factor to consider.

No California products around, or many of the others frequently mentioned as being high quality. As for Benjamin Moore, there are a couple of stores but, again, no where close. Ace Hardware is the only option and I would have to pay retail.

There are no local independent stores either. Used to be, but Color Wheel shut down many years ago.

This is very frustrating, as I want to try many, many products. I guess it comes down to whether I want to lose money to be able to use products that the customers may not even see for themselves as beneficial, although I probably would in terms of application, hide, leveling, etc. I guess time will tell, and I have an inconvenience that is not just going to go away.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned how strong the ammonia smell is? I feel like it's toxic. Not suitable for homes with children, or birds.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Has anyone mentioned how strong the ammonia smell is? I feel like it's toxic. Not suitable for homes with children, or birds.


Whaaaat? Ammonia? You must be crazy! Time to change those cartridges?:whistling2:


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> Interesting reviews. I've only used Emerald interior a dozen time or so and have always been impressed. Thinking back though, every time I've used it has been a darker color. Dark red, green, grey, etc.. Don't think I've tried it in lighter colors for walls. I have used the semi gloss white as trim paint a few times and liked it.
> 
> Aura (what I use the most often) has a similar problem with lighter colors. Dark reds and other deep base colors hide wonderfully, but pastels not so much. Hiding a darker color with off white Aura can be a challenge.
> 
> ...


I share your experience. I was comped a fiver of Interior Emerald Satin by my SW rep recently and I painted a house with a taupe color. It was one of the best paints that I have ever used. It's about $80/gallon in Canada. It rolled like butter and looked fantastic!

I recently had to do three coats of an off-white using Benjamin Moore 'BEN" over a dark blue color. It was BM "Glacier White" OC-37


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:I am stunned at the turn this thread has taken.:stupid::stupid::stupid:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I think the Quarter pounder from Mcdonald's is the best cheeseburger there is! Of course I never ever eat anywhere else except Burger King every once in a while.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I hope there is. As I stated above, I'm sort of forced to use SW because of my location (or Home Depot or Lowes), which is a major bummer. I looked online for where I can purchase Cabinet Coat and other Insl-x products. Twenty-five miles is the closest. Same with PPG, over 20 miles. Porter, twenty-five miles. So if I want to experiment with Breakthrough, Cabinet Coat, Stix primer, etc., it is going to cost me time and money that will only make it more difficult to win bids. Not always, of course, but it is a real factor to consider.
> 
> No California products around, or many of the others frequently mentioned as being high quality. As for Benjamin Moore, there are a couple of stores but, again, no where close. Ace Hardware is the only option and I would have to pay retail.
> 
> ...


You might consider checking a few products out and at job time, order over the phone, pay over the phone (if you don't set up an account) and have them deliver it. Ppg will. And get a rep. They'll get your pricing worked out. Likely WAY better than the sw hokey pokey.in paint AND sundries. And you gotta try those Corona brushes! JEEZE,what a difference. Just get your order in a day or 2 early and bam. On site. I don't go into a store unless I'm getting something set up or getting a match or silly stuff like that. Otherwise, it's a phone call. They're happy to take sw's peeved contractors and know the service we're accustomed to. They just need a little more lead time ime...


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PACman said:


> Plastikote was awesome paint! One of my favorite products I have sold through the years! Then SW bought them and......you know the rest.


Couldn't stand that stuff! Call it Plastijunk. Splattered like crazy and built an ever increasing sheen with every coat.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Is speed hide different than ultra hide 250? If so, how so? And does manor hall cover better?


Don't know ultrahide. Manor hall is their top. Don't use it too much but it does hide well. PPG is our 2nd after BM for highend work. For standard and commercial PPG is the goto.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> You might consider checking a few products out and at job time, order over the phone, pay over the phone (if you don't set up an account) and have them deliver it. Ppg will. And get a rep. They'll get your pricing worked out. Likely WAY better than the sw hokey pokey.in paint AND sundries. And you gotta try those Corona brushes! JEEZE,what a difference. Just get your order in a day or 2 early and bam. On site. I don't go into a store unless I'm getting something set up or getting a match or silly stuff like that. Otherwise, it's a phone call. They're happy to take sw's peeved contractors and know the service we're accustomed to. They just need a little more lead time ime...


I've been using Coronas for a couple of years now. I ordered online through the Paint Store. Thanks for the suggestions regarding a way to try out other lines of paint.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> You might consider checking a few products out and at job time, order over the phone, pay over the phone (if you don't set up an account) and have them deliver it. Ppg will. And get a rep. They'll get your pricing worked out. Likely WAY better than the sw hokey pokey.in paint AND sundries. And you gotta try those Corona brushes! JEEZE,what a difference. Just get your order in a day or 2 early and bam. On site. I don't go into a store unless I'm getting something set up or getting a match or silly stuff like that. Otherwise, it's a phone call. They're happy to take sw's peeved contractors and know the service we're accustomed to. They just need a little more lead time ime...


In other words, don't wake up one morning and suddenly become a painter for the day?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PRC said:


> Couldn't stand that stuff! Call it Plastijunk. Splattered like crazy and built an ever increasing sheen with every coat.


That's interesting. I had hundreds of painters using it and never heard of that problem. And you can still get it but it's sold under another name now. It's called Cashmere and you can buy it at your local Sherman Williams store.


----------



## AGpainting (Feb 24, 2015)

hmmm weird. i havent used emerald too much but from my experience it was pretty solid in terms of coverage. 

my go-to is still duration though.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PRC said:


> Couldn't stand that stuff! Call it Plastijunk. Splattered like crazy and built an ever increasing sheen with every coat.


Interesting, I used it for years and never had any problems with it. I would still be using it if I did not have to go into SW to get it. As pacman says it is Cashmere in disguise


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

PACman said:


> That's interesting. I had hundreds of painters using it and never heard of that problem. And you can still get it but it's sold under another name now. It's called Cashmere and you can buy it at your local Sherman Williams store.


You are pretty smart Pacman. I appreciate your input. I used to think I knew quite a bit about paint and painting, but when I get on this site I feel like a rookie. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Interesting, I used it for years and never had any problems with it. I would still be using it if I did not have to go into SW to get it. As pacman says it is Cashmere in disguise


You sound like me.

I'll drive 20 miles out of my way to avoid walking in one of those stores... :laughing:


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Repaint Florida said:


> Ever seen a furniture store "going out of business sale" ?
> Every time you pass by there a "SALE"
> 
> That's today's SW store, every time you drive by there a "SALE"
> ...


I worked there for three years and to be completely honest you would be an extremely unlucky sob to never walk in and receive a "sale" 
Maybe 30 days out of the whole year would be those awkward days in between sales


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't mind the emerald exterior it seems to have a plastic, almost vinyl type finish. Probably part of the whole dirt resistance technology or whatever they call it.

Emerald interior. Can't tell the difference between it and say 200 or ecoselect. *shrugs*


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PACman said:


> That's interesting. I had hundreds of painters using it and never heard of that problem. And you can still get it but it's sold under another name now. It's called Cashmere and you can buy it at your local Sherman Williams store.


Never used cashmere, I don't shop SW. Dunno what to tell you besides I found ultra deluxe better despite it being a lower line.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Switched it all out to ultra hide 250, 15 g of flat, 2 egg....painted the hallway. And started on the diningroom (left early on friday...i had a date with a fish  )1 coat coverage no problem...smh. I feel kinda sorry for the diyers that truly gets scammed into the hype. Working twice as hard to do 1/2 as much and paying out the nose for it. Shame on you SW...get it together.
Meanwhile, I get a fantastic price on a respectable product, make about 97% profit on it and shave hours off labor. Uh, yes. This could very well be a game changer. 
Also, did 8 mention we used an 18" colossus? GARBAGE! SW doesn't carry a micro 18, only white dove and colossus. Figured I'd give the big "c" a go. HATE IT. Especially hate it at $18. I can't not compare sleeves to the micros...micro beats everything in every catagory i can think of for go to skins for day to day interior use. Whoever said they liked the colossus...go find or order an 18" arroworthy microfiber. Ppg has em for 11, I'm sure there are better deals to be had but that's the one I've found so far. It'll blow that colossus away.promise.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PRC said:


> Never used cashmere, I don't shop SW. Dunno what to tell you besides I found ultra deluxe better despite it being a lower line.


Man, I used a lot of that also, a lot.:yes: but the plastikote always came out for the high end jobs.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PRC said:


> Don't know ultrahide. Manor hall is their top. Don't use it too much but it does hide well. PPG is our 2nd after BM for highend work. For standard and commercial PPG is the goto.


I asked at the store .....Ultrahide is formerly a Glidden product and Speedhide was a Pittsburgh product.


----------



## painterina (May 25, 2015)

I haven't used Ultra hide 250, but agree Emerald interior does not provide exceptional hide and coverage as advertised. Have used Emerald matte & satin. Tried the washable flat finish recently --homeowners liked it. It looks smoother and a bit more refined than a typical flat finish, and is washable as claimed. But its coverage was not very good: 2 coats of extra white 7006 over an offwhite color, and in some areas the coverage was not 100%. I think Emeralds coverage isn't better than other SW mid-grade products, Duration Home and Super Paint.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Disappointed to hear of interior Emerald's poor, poor performance.
I have had great luck with Emerald exterior. I use it mostly for aluminum siding. A little goes a long way. Coverage is great. The satin finish is perfect for aluminum, and, so far, after some 5 years of checking, color retention is very high, very little fading.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

OK, here is the Emerald scenario as It was presented to me. Ben Moore releases Aura and puts a suggested retail price of $67.99 a gallon on it. SW doesn't believe that any company can sell a paint at that price. Aura sells pretty well. SW management decides that they need to keep up with the competitors and that they too need to sell a paint for in excess of $65.00. They can't jack the prices of their existing products so they turn to their marketing department to invent something. They come up with the "emerald" concept. Then it gets tossed over to product development, and they come up with a marginally improved (?) Duration product to sell as "emerald". Price the product at $70.99 just to beat Ben Moore to that $70 price. So they get to sell the new Emerald at $70.99 retail, give 40% 3 times a year and 30% all but 3 weeks a year when it costs less then .20 cents a gallon more then Durations does to manufacture. That my friends is how they can afford to put a store in every town with a population over 20,000.


----------

